# Woo Hoo! Birth Announcements



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Just delivered? Announce your baby's birth here!

~Cynthia


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

Geez,Cynthia,I was going to say how quick your pregnancy flew by!!!


----------



## teachermom (Nov 21, 2001)




----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Whadaya think I am? A hen?









PS I'm NOT pregnant...but I wouldn't mind another


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Makayla Christine was born on Thursday night, April 11!!!
She is the most beautiful little person! I'll post the longer version of our birth story later...but it was wonderful (oh so intense!) but wonderful. I feel great about the whole experience and was given such wonderful support by DH and my midwives. I went to the birth center at 4pm and delivered by 10:15pm...so I guess it wasn't a very long birth, especially for my first. (But also, I walked around 4 centimeters for over a week) Makayla's birth weight was 6lbs. 11 oz. and 20" tall. Now, I'm going to go cuddle my sweet little one...just wanted to share our birth announcement!


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations Mary-Beth and welcome to the world Makayla!!! What a pretty name you picked out for her!! Can't wait to hear your birth story!!!


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

I like the name too!! Congrats and glad you are both doing well. It sounds like everything went great - I'm glad you had a good experience and lots of support - can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## azaria (Mar 24, 2002)

I hope it is appropriate for me to post here, but I can't resist...
I just attending the beautiful birth of a little girl on April 11 after the 49 hour labor of yet another amazing woman! The bebe is a trooper as well and I have a great picture of her reaching down and grabbing her umbilical cord minutes after birth. The room was filled with an exhausted yet supportive family who came into the birth room during the last few minutes of pushing and gave the mom a renewed burst of energy. This was my first homebirth as a student midwife (only birth centers so far) and now all I can say is, I get it, I understand! It is a whole different ballgame, that's for sure.


----------



## moon girl (Nov 24, 2001)

We had a little boy MYLES SANJAY on March 22nd, 7 lbs 8.8 oz, 19 inches. Dh and I came down with bronchitis immediately after the birth and then I pulled a back muscle so this is literally the first time I've been at the computer since ds was born. We had planned a homebirth and ended up transferring after laboring for two days. I will post our birth story later. ds is bfing like a little pro and gaining weight steadily. Am feeling less overwhelmed now that dh and I are feeling better. Just wanted to share our good news.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations moongirl!!! How awful that both you and dh got sick after. Must have been a tough transition into parenthood. Glad things are better for y'all now!


----------



## youngnhappymamma (Feb 3, 2002)

Fiona Elizabeth was born yesterday morning (April 18) at 4am. 9 pounds 1 ounce and 21" long. She came out with her hand against her face! (ouch for me!)







She is telling me it is time to nurse again or else she will just waste away. I will post birth story later.


----------



## moon girl (Nov 24, 2001)

Congratulations youngnhappymamma!! I love the name. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations youngnhappymamma!!!


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

Nathaniel Brian flew into this world on May 2, 2002 (10 days overdue) weighing 10# even and 23 (!!!) inches long after a 4 1/2 hour labor and pushed out in 7 minutes and I only needed one stitch ... Do I feel amazed!

He's beautiful, his big brother Noah loves him and already he wants to eat all the time.

Yippee!!

Barbara


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations everyone!







babies.


----------



## cosmos (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi all! welcome all new babies including mine! I finally had her-a healthy baby girl after suspected as much as 4 weeks past date! (she looks about 41 weeks gestation) contractions started at 11:55 pm wednesday and she rocketed her way out at 5:41 am thursday! No meds no I.V. and no dang monitors! the best hospital birth I could ask for. we named her Ellen. She loves to nurse and sleep. Big sister is in love!


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations Jordmoder and Cosmos!!!


----------



## sagemama (Mar 27, 2002)

Born at home May 5th 4:53 am. He's my second, and weighed an astonishing 10lbs 2oz (I'm 5ft, 120lbs!) Labor started at 9am, got tough at 9 pm and I pushed for 3 hrs.... but no cut or tear!!!

YAHOOOOO! Just the birth I'd always dreamed of!

Jolene


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Wow a 10 pounder! And no tearing! That's awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kylix (May 3, 2002)

Congrats to Mary-Beth, moon girl, younghappymama, jordomer, cosmos, and sagemama!
Welcome to the world to Makayla Christine, Myles Sanjay, Fiona Elizabeth, Nathaniel Brian, Ellen, and Torin Rory.

Kylix


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

Just a quick note to say my beautiful son, Caleb Altman, was born Friday May 3 at 5:15 pm. 7 lbs, 3 1/2 oz.. 20 1/2 inches long.
Labor was 16 hours, midwife was awesome! He has a head of curly black hair. DH helped catch him and cut the cord. Absolutely the most amazing day of my life. Longer birth story to come!


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Yay Asherah! That's awesome!!! I know you were the one who started the post, Out! Out! Out! and boy, I can relate!

Welcome Caleb!


----------



## Kylix (May 3, 2002)

Congratulations Asherah!
Welcome baby Caleb Altman!!









Kylix


----------



## babylover (Nov 20, 2001)

Eve Mary was born on 4/21. We had planned this wonderful home birth, but Eve had other plans. After 32 hours of labor at home following my membranes rupturing, we transferred to the hospital. A sonogram revealed that Eve was transverse. The OB tried a manual version and then we ended up with a c-section. Although it's not what we had planned, babies can't come out sideways and we felt very thankful for the medical intervention. There would have been a time that both of us would have died. The beauty of the whole process was that we felt in control of the decions the entire time and we have a beautiful, healthy baby girl.


----------



## vermonter (Jan 6, 2002)

Tess Clara Ruddy is finally here. She made her debut about a week late and arrived on May 1st. She was 9lbs. 4oz and 22 inches long. We had quite the long labor -30 hours- and had ultimately planned to go natural. However, 27 hours into it we, both mom and babe, needed a little help with the laboring process. I have to say that even though our birth did not go as planned it was still a wonderful experience and our midwife was spectacular. My husband and I felt totally in control of our experience. Well, we are loving breastfeeding and cosleeping. take care all. jen, ken, and tess


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations mammas! Welcome Eve and Tess!


----------



## wishful (Nov 29, 2001)

I have had my babie! I had a big spike in my BP and it all ended in a C section and a wonderful little girl.

Samantha Lea
4 lbs 13 oz
5/06/02
11: 26 pm
home 5/10/02

I am very happy, and we are working on BF.


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

wow, wishful - sounds like it could have been scary, 5 weeks early. CONGRATULATIONS! and welcome, Samantha Lea!

Barbara


----------



## Ponoma (Jan 11, 2002)

After a long long labor, I am so very grateful to announce the birth of our first child. Welcome to the world our little girl. Aviva Lauren was born
03:08 am Sunday, May 5th. 8lbs. .2oz. 20.5 inches

The dawn never looked so bright.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations Wishful and Ponoma on your first babies!









Glad to hear everything is ok with your early babe Wishful. Look forward to your birth story Ponoma.


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

Congratulations on the new babes!


----------



## islandgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Welcome Jake Bryan to the world!!
11 lb 5oz
VBAC
Hospital w/midwife
05/13/02 12:24am
4 1/2 hours labor (1 1/2 pushing)

posted birth story on hipmommas thread!
thanks for all the support!!


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

OMG Island girl, an 11 pound VBAC, I'm so impressed! Welcome Jake Bryan!!!


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

Welcome, Jake Bryan! and Islandgirl - wow that is so awesome. Can't wait to read your story!

Now the adventure truly begins... !

Barbara


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Hey everyone! Baby is finally here! Evan was born on May 20th. It was a 44 hour labor for me, still trying to process what happened, so birth story to follow after some time. We're all healthy, happy, and tired!


----------



## mary ann (Nov 20, 2001)

serenity, i have been feeling too sorry for myself and my 30 hr labor to post, now i feel silly!! 44 hours--my god!
evalie carolyn was born mother's day, 5:46 pm, 7 pounds 10 ounces. i started off at the birthing center, but had to get transported to the hospital. it was pretty hairy.... has been hard for me to process emotionally.
but, she is fine and beautiful! breastfeeding was a nightmare the first week but now we're getting the hang of it.
i'd love to swap stories, serenity, when you're ready! maybe we can help each other get over it!!







:
congrats on your baby!!!!!!!


----------



## moon girl (Nov 24, 2001)

Congrats Island girl, serenity, and maryann!!!

mary ann & island girl:

I had a 36 hour labor (plus a day of mild labor) that started out as a home birth, but ended as a hospital transfer. It's taken me awhile to process as well. I still haven't posted my birth story and Myles was born in March. I'd love to swap stories with both of you when you're ready.


----------



## Busymommy3 (May 31, 2002)

I didn't even know about othering.com during my pregnancy with #3, but since I am now posting on other boards like "life with Babe" and "Breastfeeding", I thought I would annnounce my child's birth...

Our third child, a boy was born May 19, 2002 in the comfort of his family's home with the assistance of a mid wife and a doula!
Jude Lucas
7 pounds, 9 ounces
23 inches!!

Oh yes, his birth was the easiest of the three, only 12 hours form start to finish. The only complication was that he was breach... but it worked out, he came into this world sucking his thumb.


----------



## moon girl (Nov 24, 2001)

welcome to the world Jude Lucas!

congratualtions busymommy3. Sounds like you had a beautiful birth.


----------



## chumani (Apr 12, 2002)

Jonah Pacu
26 May 2002
6:05 am
9lb 4oz
21 in

My fourth home birth. Fast and Intense. My wonderful midwife handled the cord around neck and under both arms beautifully. She had to unroll him after delivery to hand him to me. No tears either. He is my biggest baby but so beautiful. Our older 3 slept through my labor (amazing!) and immediately after he started crying we could hear Eva (6) and Eliza (2) saying "It's a baby" . They came running in so excited. Noah (4) slept for another 30 minutes but was just as excited when he came in to meet his brother.

Congratulations to all the new mammas!! It is a wonderful journey to experience. It is new everytime!

Sarah


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

I also had a 9lb.4 ouncer!! Skylar was born on May 15, at home, with a midwife attending. His birth story is posted on the homebirth board, if anyone's interested!


----------



## moon girl (Nov 24, 2001)

Congratulations Chumani and Candiland

Welcome Jonah Pacu and Skylar Jupiter!!!


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

Stella was born on Thursday June 6th, at 6:39pm- 8lbs 10oz, 20 1/2 inches long, healthy little girl.
We went in at 11am to have the water broken in hopes of starting labor (already 4cm dilated and 80%effaced) . By 4pm, I hadn't progressed much, just another cm. So we decided to try pitocin because we really wanted baby that day. A speedy 2 hours and 40 minutes later, Stella was born, no
problems (no tears, pain meds, hemorrhage, etc...). The midwife barely made it in to catch her.
-Leafylady
p.s. whoever wrote in those books that newborns don't understand hunger or have much of an appetite never met this baby gal....


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Our Waterbaby is Here!








Kerianne Marie
Born at home in the tub
June 13 ~ 4:07pm - One day before her due date
8 pounds 8 ounces 20 1/2 inches long
How wonderful to have a little girl after having 2 adorable boys!
My waterbirth story is posted on the homebirth boards if any of you care to read.

Keri & Kerianne


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

My baby is FINALLY here! A boy, David Alexander. He was born on June 17th, at home, at 3:41pm.....11days late. 10 lbs 15 ozs (ouch!!!) and 22 1/2 long. Birth story to follow when I have time!


----------



## mamajuice (Feb 22, 2002)

13 days longer in the oven than expected.... Luka Stephen was born on 6-19 after a quick but intense 4 1/2 hour labor. He weighed 7 lbs 3 oz and was 20 in long. Lots of dark hair, long nails and peeling skin. We had a beautiful natural birth in the hospital birth center with great assistance from our midwife, labor nurse and jacuzzi. Big 3 yr old brother Devin decided today that we could "keep" him!


----------



## Patti Ann (Dec 2, 2001)

Fiona Mary is here. She arrived on 6/28/02 at 4:13 am. She weighed 8lbs 7.4 oz and was 20 1/2 inches. She came six days early after an incredible 2 1/2 hour labor. More details to follow. She's waking now and needs to nurse. Patti


----------



## organicmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Christina Marie is finally here! She was 2 weeks "overdue" & I was starting to wonder if she liked it in there too much! After castor oil & a 5 hour labor, here she is, in all her glory! I was expecting a 7 1/2 lb. baby & got a 9 lb. 4 oz. baby!!! We are SO amazed! She is nursing beautifully & is such a pleasent baby! She is so alert!

We got to have our home/water birth & I'll post my birth story after I'm through processing it & when I have the time. Right now, I'm nursing at the computer & typing is slow.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

My baby, Niels, finally arrived on July 2, 12 days past his due date. I posted on a thread below where I was asking about induction, but I figured I'd post here too. I declined all kinds of induction and went into labor on my own at 4:30 am, and my little man was born 17 hours and 15 minutes later, with only 30 minutes of pushing, and a very minimal tear that didn't even require stitches!

If you would like to read my whole birth story, it is here:
http://pages.sbcglobal.net/vanroode/gabby020716.html

And pictures of my new little one are here:
http://pages.sbcglobal.net/vanroode/niels/index.html


----------



## thebipper (Mar 26, 2002)

Van Vincent was born on July 10....the birth was beautiful, but not at all what we planned. I labored at home in the tub until the contractions were 3 minutes apart and 60-90 seconds. We went to the hospital where I was told I was 6cm and paper thin. I got in the shower and stayed there for about 6 hours standing. I progressed to 10cm they said and it was time to push...I pushed for 3 hours with all my might and no progressiion,..then I was told I was only 4cm! Well, I got back in the shower and I was so shaky from all the pushing and I was so dehydrated becuase I couldn't keep anything down and they never gave me an IV....Then, Van flipped and was posterior and I had horrible back pain. Now, they were talking about a c-section! Well, I knew I could do this, but was so exhausted.. I opted for the epidural and within minutes was fully loaded(something I did not want).. I rested and within 5 hours was really 10 cm, pushed for 1 hour and he was born. Although I wanted natural..I was happy I delivered vaginally and didn't tear..plus, most importantly, my precious, healthy, baby boy is in my arms.


----------



## mamajenn (Nov 20, 2001)

Isabelle Daisy was born at home on July 18th at 12:45 AM after a 2 and a half hour labour. (Ihad always hoped for a short albour but found it terrifying). Her dad, grandma, big sister and 2 of my friends watched her enter this world into the loving hands of amazing midwives. We are all well!


----------



## kater07 (Jan 6, 2002)

Zachary James was born on

July 26, 2002 @ 8:14

8lbs 13oz

21 inches long

Born Via C-sec (more details later) non-emergent, but necessary

Zachary is in the NICU right now, and we are repacking to go be with him.

He WILL be fine...he's not in critical danger, but he does need special attention. I will put up more details later.

You can see ALL the pics that have been taken since his birth at http://kathrynwilson.hopto.org

Thanks for your prayers and support!

Katie, Matt and Zachary James


----------



## momnloveit (May 28, 2002)

Baby Ruby came on July 7th, right on her due date! She was born in the tub at the birthcenter. It was a quick, beautiful 5 hour labor with no intervention. Loved it, love her. 8lbs, 9oz.


----------



## prairiemama (Jan 5, 2002)

He is here!!! Our little boy arrived Aug 1 at 6:35 am. My labor was 3 hours long!!!!!!! We barely made it to the birthing center to deliver this baby - it was a very wild ride, indeed.

We decided on Levi Sawyer. He was 9 lbs and 21.5 inches long. He is nursing like he is supposed to and we are all VERY excited to be with him.

More later.

Peace Jen


----------



## mamasarah (May 28, 2002)

Ava Saige arrived around 10:30 pm on july 30th!
it was a very hard labor and ended in c-section, but i know it was the best choice since she was in distress... plus i did all i could to have a natural birth. she is absolutely beautiful and we are just in awe of our baby girl. congratulations mommas i hope you're enjoying your babies as much as i am.








lots of love. sarah


----------



## suzukibeane (Mar 4, 2002)

Baby beane was born at home in the tub at dawn on July 31, 2002. She weighed 9 lbs 8 oz and 22 inches, which everyone says is big but she is my tiny beane.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I had a baby boy this afternoon! 8lbs 2 oz, 21 in. 3 hour labor (a long one for me!), born in the tub. Whahoo!


----------



## Beverly (May 7, 2002)

Our little boy, Tage Philip, came into the world at 8:43pm on Tuesday, August 13, 2002. He weighed 8 pounds 2 ounces, and measured 21 inches long.


----------



## organicmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Congratulations to all! Isn't it grand!?! My little babe is almost 6 weeks old now. She's such a joy! It's so neat to see all these babies announced here! Amazing...isn't it!?!

I'm so in love.....


----------



## joyful_mamma (Mar 22, 2002)

Took me awhile to get here & post this, but here's the official announcement









He's finally here!
Zennan Alexander Perkins
Born August 12, 2002 via c-section @ 12:27 pm
Weighed 10 lbs even (!!!)
22 inches long
Sweet, healthy, happy, and completely gorgeous


----------



## smaug (Feb 22, 2002)

WELCOME ZENNAN!!!!

what a big guy! congrats to you and your family!


----------



## robynberkley (Nov 27, 2001)

Sorry to be so late in posting...we've been busy traveling and moving and haven't had email access as readily as we'd like.

Samuel Raymond Berkley was born 6/13/02...8 days late. He was 9 pounds 12 ounces and 21 inches long. Was drug free up to the last hour of labor...I really tried, but I lost my breathing rhythm and couldn't recuperate...AH WELL! He is healthy and that is all that matters. Had a shot of demorol and I had to push an hour later. He was born at 8:02pm...labor started around 9:30am. Now, at 11 1/2 weeks, he weighs in at 15 pounds and is outgrowing clothes in record pace. Momma's milk is doing wonders!!!









Big sister Margaret adores him!


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

Congrats Robyn! Welcome Sam!

I wondered what had happened to you. Glad to hear that all is well.


----------



## oceansmama (Jun 30, 2002)

I had my baby boy!!!!!!! Sept 8 2002 Vincent William was born. he is 6lbs 1oz and 19inches long. had a very good birth, and feel so good now.
Maize
mama to Ocean --11/24/1996
and Vincent --9/8/2002







))))


----------



## smaug (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to the world Vincent!!!! Congratulations on your birthing!


----------



## Mommy2ZaGirls (Nov 26, 2001)

Mommy2ZaGirls is also Mommy 2ZaBoy! I will have to retire this screen name!

Our son is almost 1 month old. He is amazing! We love him dearly and I, for one, am enjoying the male energy! The girls really love him and are adjusting fairly well.

He was born at home. Labor and the birth were very challenging (my second daughter's birth, also at home, was almost pain-free--not this one!) but he was soooo worth it!


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Hello All!!!!
My little/big girl was born on September 24, 2002!
She weighed 10 lbs and 5 oz. !! 20.5 inches long!
She is BEAUTIFUL!
She still doesn't have a name yet, her naming ceremony will be on tuesday.
Thank you all!!!!


----------



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

Nathaniel Mattey has arrived!! BORN SEPTEMBER 27th 12:58 pm
He was 6lbs & 2 ounces and 19 1/2 inches long. I was 37 & 1/2 weeks, so he was a little early. We are so happy he is here & he is nursing beautifully.


----------



## merrybee (May 18, 2002)

William Nicholas was born on September 20, 2002 at 6:50 pm. He was 8 lbs 8 oz and 20 in long.

He was born via cesarean section after a failed 2 day long induction. I was sad to not have a natural birth experience, but my declining health this pregnancy made that impossible. So I will rejoice that baby is here safely and healthy, nursing well. Mom still has some health issues to clear up as well as recovery, but I am well on my way. Thanks to all who have helped with advice and support.


----------



## TwilightDance (Mar 20, 2002)

I gave birth my little cutie elf girl on 9/30/02 - 2:26 am - 8lbs 8 oz.... after 26 hours of labor- with a 4 hour transition and 2.5 hours of pushing--an episiotomy(her head was stuck sideways) and tearingon the inside - no drugs--- she came out!

we named her Azalea Vesta Clover- and she gets cuter every day


















yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

brianne


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Tristan Curzon arrived on October 4 at 5:02am. He weighed in at 8 lbs, 1/2 oz and measured 21 1/2 inches.
We are so excited to meet him at last! He is absolutely beautiful and we are all doing well.


----------



## TwilightDance (Mar 20, 2002)

i promised i'd post my birth story- heres the link

http://www.twilightdance.com/azalea.htm

In Love&Light
brianne


----------



## smaug (Feb 22, 2002)

TwilightDance-
I love your birth story! It reminds me much of Spiritual Midwifery, my favorite book. Your descriptions of how tripped out labor is were right on!!!! I am so excited now for my trip to come soon! Azalea is sooooo beautiful! A huge congratulations to you and your husband. Blessings to your family!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

Alice Maranatha was born at home (VBAC) on October 8 after 3 days of labouring. She was 22" long and weighed in at 10lb, 4oz. A full 40% heavier and 4" longer than her older sister was! She gave us a military presentation, so I pushed hard for 2 hours (WHEW!) and my midwife said I get points for delivering an 11lb baby because of her position. No tearing or stitches at all, thanks to perineal massage the 4 weeks preceding.I did lose more blood than is normal and felt a bit anemic for about a week. That was the only setback- not a big one. People seem impressed with me for having such a big baby naturally, but I tell them, I didn't know how much she weighed until AFTER the fact, so don't go handing out gold medals! She is already wearing 3-6 month clothes at not even 3 weeks old. What a chunk! What an absolute blessing!


----------



## RainCityMama (Nov 28, 2001)

Fela Byrne (pronounced Fay-la) was born at home on October 24th at 6:40pm after 12 hours of labor and 40 minutes of pushing! She weighed 8lbs 10oz and measured 20 inches long.

Fela was an HBAC which was an absolutely incrdible experience that I will never forget.
My full birth story is in the VBAC forum if you want to read it









http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=28683

Peace,

Verushka, mama to
Thelonious Lyle 11/23/99 and
Fela Byrne 10/24/02


----------



## smaug (Feb 22, 2002)

congratulations Lila!!!Welcome to Alice!
RainCity Mama- I loved your birth story!







Glad you had such a wonderful HBAC!! And that you got the birth you have been wanting. Congratulations and take care!!!!!!









welcome babies!!!


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

I'm a little late (but I've been busy







)

Ella Rae was born August 11
8lbs. 3 oz.
21"
BEAUTIFUL!!
Used the bradley method and made it through without any drugs. I was sooo proud.
She came out head and fist first. I think she was punching her way into the world... and as it turns out, she's a very fiery little girl. Sweet but headstrong.
Can't wait to have another. I LOVE being a mamma.
sooooooo sad to have to go back to work, even if it is part time from home.


----------



## mayasmama (Nov 22, 2001)

Carlsmama had a beautiful baby boy on Monday. He weighed in at 8lb.8oz and is 20.5 inches. His name is Ethan Patrick. I will let her fill you in on all the details


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I gave birth to my little Liam 7:40 this morning - solo unassisted!
We're both doing great. He is about 8 lbs, and nursing beautifully!


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Congratulations!!!! Hi Liam
















Will you tell us how you did this? What a thrill!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

I just delivered my 8 pound, 13 ounce bundle of joy - Isabel Eva - yesterday (Friday, November 22) at 1:11pm. Started contractions at 11pm Thursday evening (slept through them, I thought I was dreaming! LOL), got to the hospital at 7am, water broke at 11am, epidural around noon, pitocin at 12:30pm, pushed for 17 minutes - both of us remained intact! Who could ask for more?!?

We came home this afternoon to two VERY loving big sisters (their first fight - "it's my baby, no mine!" is on video tape









That's all for now, I feel pretty good, but tired!

Lots of love from a happy mommy!
-Leighanne


----------



## sassytapped (Aug 8, 2002)

Saffron Elizabeth was born last Wednesday 11/20 at 6:07 p.m. she was 9lbs 15 oz. I was with dd#1 at playgroup and voicing concerns because Md. had suggested inducing because I was experiencing a lot of swelling (no high bp or protein in urine) and because he suspected the baby was quite big. 1st birth was all natural except for episiotomy and I wanted the same again. We went home, had lunch and I put dd down for her nap. My water broke as I stood up from rocker. 41/2 hours later with the help of a wonderful midwife who allowed me complete control of my delivery I delivered Saffron -- no meds, no tears, no incisions. It was wonderful. With dd #1 the md came into the room as she was crowning--almost missed all the action-- and insisted I roll over from the forward leaning squat I was in onto my back and then "coached" my pushes. Performed episiotomy without consulting me 1st & with no other intervention (massage etc.. )attempted. This time I stayed in the position I wanted, pushed when and how my body told me and the midwife helped prevent tearing.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Active labor began as I was leaving the grocery store with mom, Grace, and the Thanksgiving turkey, among other things







Contractions began at 3:45 or so, 3 minutes apart and peaking after about 35-45 seconds. I got in the door to the house and called my midwife, and she came over about 45 minutes later. She checked me, water still intact, and dilated to 6 cm or so. I labored on my hands and knees for a while, tucking my tush and tightening my abs as I did pelvic rocks and cat stretches.. arching my back felt really good as I tightened my tush and abs, not sure why. Needed something to releive the tailbone pressure! Then I got on the birthing ball awhile wheer Sonya applied counterpressure to my knees, pushing towartd my back, and my mom applied heat from a rice sock. Then I got brave and stood through a few, hanging onto the fridge a while (was bigger than me and could support my weight. I was rocking and swaying my hips and moaning through contractions. Rob, Audrey, Sonya, and my mom finished setting up and filling the birth tub in my kitchen, and I decided to get in. (Audrey is my midwife, Sonya is her friend and the childbirth assistant/doula). Audrey said later that she thinks I went from 6 to 10 in the two contractions that I stood for and the first contraction I had in the tub. But she never checked me again.

I hadn't been in more than about 5 minutes when I started feeling the urge to push, but I tried to hold out for a while... not stopping what my body was doing, but also not helping the pushing. I spent so much effort pushing Grace out that I wanted my body to be pushing before I began exerting the effort to help. . I was on my hands and knees for a while, then I got on my bottom in the tub, and sorta lifted my hips up and swayed as I moaned. My body started pushing during every contraction, and I just went with it, hanging back sometimes, pushing sometimes. She was out in about 8 pushes, totalling 20 minutes.

Her name is Lillian Hazel, and she was born after 3 hours and 50 minutes of active labor. She weighs 9 lbs 4 oz and is 21 3/4 inches long. Two pounds heavier and 2 inches longer than Grace was. I have the same small tear as last time, 2 stitches worth, even though her head was 14 1/4 inches around!!

It was fantastic, quick, intense, and hard work!! She's a little lamb though, so sweet, very quiet, and sleepy, and has already latched on and gotten some good colostrum! She seems to know exactly how to nurse, and is rarely frustrated, if she's not sure she wants to nurse, she will just mouth and lick my nipple.

Thanks for your positive thoughts and support and prayers! Feather, where are you, honey?!!! *HUG*

Jeni, Rob, Grace, and Lily!


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

What a beautiful birth story! Enjoy your new arrival.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

http://community.webshots.com/user/jenihuffs
in the Lily album

We have video of the waterbirth, and will get some still pictures off of it when we get a chance. What a wonderful experience we had, and its so fun to have a place like mothering to share it!


----------



## mamarosa (Oct 6, 2002)

It's a girl! Born at home at 12:32 pm Sunday the 24th. Two day's after my birthday.

Nursing in arm's now. I'll write more later.


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

I envy you both your wonderful homebirths! Welcome Mamarosa's little one.


----------



## chumani (Apr 12, 2002)

Congratulations!! ging-ging

She is beautiful!! I love how filled out she is, she weighs the same as my last ds!

Thank you for sharing your beautiful story!

Congratulations to Mamarosa!! Can't wait to hear the story!!

Sarah


----------



## mamarosa (Oct 6, 2002)

I posted this in 'talk amongst yourselves', when I got more time. For allyou who come here for birth stories, here's mine:

She's a girl (I thought so, but didn't do an ultrasound, so...). Born at home on Sunday the 24th, two days after my birthday, 10 days after her supposed 'due date'. I guess she wanted to be a Sagitarius! My partner is a Leo, and ds was born 'late' to become a Leo. I'm born right on the cusp of sag. and scorp., and now dd is just two days after me. Kind of funny... a well balanced mix I guess.)

Anyway, labour was 12 hours from complete start to finish. A huge relief from the 32 hours with ds!
My god, having kids is painful! Why do we do it?! Oh, yeah, cause they're sooooo sweet!
She was born into the pool in the kitchen with the woodstove keeping us warm. My midwife really had to talk me back into the pool, cause I was in the bathroom during the end of labour. When I suddenly couldn't not push, I didn't think I'd make it to the kitchen! She was urging me to walk, and I yelled something like: " You can't make me do anything but push, here, now! (I yell a lot during labour! Poor ds, in the living room while mom screams "God Damned Mother Fucker, Get this thing out!!!"
LOL!
But I managed to hobble to the kitchen with dd crowning. Glad I did, 'cause I was able to watch her come out into the water, holding her head, then pull her up to me after the final push. Only four pushes to get her out! (two in the bathroom!)
No tearing this time! woo hoo! With ds I had this wierd tear where a piece of skin was still attached in between two tears.
Ds was there to watch her come out, and was just beaming when I looked at him after she was in my arms. He's getting pretty attached. He was sucking on her fingers yesterday!? And likes to talk to her with this sweet little voice, and his face right up close to hers. AAwwwh Geeezz, my kids!


----------



## smaug (Feb 22, 2002)

welcome to the three little girls born !!! Saffron , Lillian, and Baby Girl to Mamarosa!!!!
























CONGRATULATIONS MAMAS!!!!


----------



## maybebaby (Dec 24, 2001)

Just reading all the birth stories and wanted to share mine...

Mason was born at home on 11/03/02 a day before his "due date"...can't believe he's already a month old!

He was 11lbs 8oz (yes, that's correct), 22 inches long. The homebirth was great, contractions easy all the way to about the last two when he somehow turned posterior (well, easy contrx compared to my last induced/no pain meds birth). Pushed for an hour and a half in every position imagineable (normally I push 10-15 mins) due to his position and size. Ten hours start to finish. I did tear, but right along my old episiotomy scar (damn those docs!) and it was only 1st degree, no stitches.

Congrats to all the new mamas and welcome to those glorious babes!


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Persephone Ann was born December 1 at 7:54 pm!! She was 7 lbs 12 oz and 21 inches long. She was born at home after a 72 hour labor with NO complications! She is perfect and beautiful!! I have NEVER been so happy! Back to the baby now, I won't be posting for a bit!!

Lauren


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hello everyone!!

Ava Alexandria greeted the world in a rush of excitement on December 4th 2002 at 5:20ish PM. (nobody thought to look).
She was born 3 weeks before her due date, weighed 7#4 oz, was 21" long.

My contractions started around 1:30. I had been cleaning out an awkward closet and assssumed they were just from being in a strange position. So I dismissed them. By 3:30 they appeared to be regular but not painful so I called my midwife to find out about some lab work (GBS) and she suggested I come in a little early (I had a prenatal appointment at 5:30) to get checked and discuss treatment (my GBS results were positive) so I wouldn't have to make a descission at the last minute. We got there around 5 thinking we still had hours ahead of us. Again I was just barely crampy. Nothing I don't live with daily when I have my period. She checked me and accidently broke my water. No biggie though because the baby was still really high up and I was only dialated to a 7. At least an hour or two we thought (based on my other two very similar labors) We decided to go ahead and try to get a round of antibiotics into apease the ped so I could get out of there as quickly as possible and she went to grab a wheel chair (i was still draining at a pretty good rate so they were just going to push me over to the hospital) By the time she got back ((a minute or two ) My contractions were overwhelming and I was pushing. 3 contractions later Ava was out, the first baby to be born at the clinic ever







It was a little panicy because she didn't make such a smooth transition ad wouldn't breath. There was nothing to suction her with and no O2. Eventually she started to pink up but still wouldn't take in a big breath (turns out that when she gets mad she holds her breath and only breaths when she has too. Must have been a little upset about being thrust into the world so quickly and probably in pain ) Her arms, hands and face were bruised and her collar bone broken. She came out with her hand crossed in front of her face. thanks to the skillful hands of my midwife she came out quickly and in an awkward position without so much as a scratch on me. My midwife was also great about making it seem like she just did this sort of thing everyday. Like delivering babies wihtout anysort of preperation on her office floor was quite normal







made me feel a lot more comfortable. We ended up staying in the hospital for almost a full 48 hours but since I had such a fun birth story the nurses treated me like a princess (so long as I would relate the details to them).


----------



## Nee Nee (Jan 11, 2002)

I thought it would never happen....but I finally had my baby...on Dec 2nd at 8:35pm Tristan Todd Andrew was born in water in our dining room!!! After 18hrs of labour and about 2 hrs of pushing he came fast and furious with his fist beside his face (ouch)







.... he is just beautiful (with a full head of hair)and loves his big brother Jack and "the boob" the best of all!! He was 8lb 14 oz and was already up to 9lb 2 oz this past Tues!!

CONGRATULATIONS to all the new moms here!!!


----------



## smaug (Feb 22, 2002)

Julian Elijah was born on December 1st at 10:20 a.m. I had been in labor about 5 hours. Really didn't get too heavy until transition. Was in the tub at 8:40 and started pushing by 9:45. I got real hot in the tub and almost got out, but I really wanted him to be born underwater, so I stayed in. I am sooo glad! His head was out and his hair was so long it just floated around underwater. His big ole shoulders got stuck and it took the midwife a minute and a half to work them out. Only a minor tear, though!







It was such a blessing to have a birthing like this after our first had so many complications. And ended with our son being rushed to nicu, and us not being able to hold him for a week. This birth was healing for us, and allowed us to have the experience we had expected 2 years ago.

Julian weighed 9lbs.15.8 oz. 21 inches. Two weeks have passed, and we are feeling so blessed and happy and tired and excited and in love!!









Welcome to Mason, Ava, Tristan, and Persephone!


----------



## LisaAZ (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi
I had my baby girl 12/7. I was the one with the 46cm fundus and 7 cm dilated for a week. My water broke at 2 am. My midwife
and 3 assitants came over as my labour started almost right away.
I alternated going into the jacuzzi as it was really painful with
contractions right on top of each other. I was 9cm dilated but with a bit of anterior lip which we couldn't get rid of. I started
crowning and that was when my midwife realized that the baby
was really big and was starting to get stressed since after pushing for 2 hours, which for a 3rd time mom is a long time, my
midwife suggested we get to the hospital.
We got there about 7:30 and she was born at 8:09 am. She was
11 lbs 14 oz!!! She also had severe shoulder dystocia and it was
pretty scary since they could not get her out. Her head was out
for 3 min before they got the rest of her out. So I ended up with
a major episiotomy. So much for the beautiful home birth that
I envisioned.
We named her Greer Easton and she is perfect after such a
scary traumatic entrance into the world.
Thanks for everyones support.

Lisa


----------



## birthinglau (Sep 30, 2002)

Blessings! I'm glad that baby finally got here and you are both well. I hope your healing from the episiotomy is speedy and not too painful.







I will be thinking cooling soothing tissue repairing thoughts your way! I guess that fundal height didn't have anything to do with polyhydramnios.... but everything to do with a really big baby girl! and it sounds like even though you made the decision to transport, you have a great outcome, that is wonderful.

wishing you and baby and the rest of the family all the best,

-Lau


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I should have posted three weeks ago but here goes:

Jackson Andrew was born on November 27, 2002 at 3:06 pm.

He weighed in at 8 lbs 5 oz and was 20 1/2 inches long.


----------



## Einhorn (Jul 6, 2002)

Starting out with an unexpected ambulance ride to the hospital trying hard not to push because we waited just a little too long at home (I guess we should have taken a class that taught how to time contractions, but the Birthing From Within based class we took was great for the labor!).

After the CNM met us in L&D, it was less than 30 minutes before Pierce made his way into the world (it took a while to get started pushing again).

born 12/21/02, at 1:28pm, he was 7 lbs. 1 oz, 19 3/4" long. Everything checked out fine. We went home in less than 24 hours and things are going well so far!


----------



## zacsmama (Mar 21, 2002)

i'm late in announcing, but zoe jasmine was born december 8, 10:55 am. my full story is on the nov/dec thread, but in brief, it was a great delivery, no meds, a wonderful doula, about 4 hours labor. she was 3 weeks early, so a big smallish (perhaps contributing to the ease in getting her out!), 6 lb 14 oz, 20 inches. she's amazing, so sweet, almost never cries, nursed from 5 minutes post birth, and 3 year old big brother is so enamoured...to think the main hesitation in having another baby was concern about him, and he's her biggest fan, and that's still the case at 5 weeks of age...woke up this morning and said "i love the baby, pull down her blanket so i can see her whole body". how cute is that?


----------



## bluevervain (Apr 16, 2002)

First, congratulations to all of you mamas...what fantastic stories!

Our daughter Rose Alexis Elayne (yup two middle names) was born on 12/11/02 at 1:59 PM at home. She was 8 lbs. even 21" long.

I had prodromal labor on Sunday the 8th, with contractions every 4-5 minutes lasting a minute or so. Unfortunately they petered out by 6 AM on the 9th. My doula and midwife went home. On Tuesday morning, I woke up and felt a small gush of fluid...as a midwife I knew it might have only been a pocket of fluid, but we decided to use castor oil to get things rolling. Boy, did it! By 12:30 I was really in labor and laughed about the prodromal episode on Sunday...

I labored with little progress through the day







had cryosurgery 10 years ago and had some scar tissue on my cervix (we referred to it as the stubborn spot). My midwife rubbed the stubborn spot and slowly I dilated. It was unbelievably frustrating and I felt myself losing confidence. By early the next morning I was about 5 cm and we discussed breaking my water...I was feeling desperate (and exhausted!) and I agreed that it was a good idea. After the bag was broken (the baby was very low) I progressed to 6 cm and hung up again. We rubbed some more and got to 7: things began to move.

I was walking around my house breathing with contractions. It was bearable as long as I was moving, but I was really tired. I got to 9 cm and began to have an uncontrollable urge to push, try as hard as I did to resist. I was swelling my cervix (yes, despite all things to the contrary i was, and had actually regressed to8 cm!) I lay down on my bed to try to take some of the pressure off. It didn't work...but the funniest moment of the entire process was the midwife's asst. and the doula trying to direct my breathing by blowing with me (blow the feather off your forhead!) I had the very lucid thought that the assistant was going to hyperventilate, pass out and fall off the bed!

The midwife checked and I was down to a small posterior and a fat anterior cervical lip, so she held them back and let me push...what a relief! I pushed well and the baby began to crown...I will never forget the midwife grabbing my hand and placing it on the baby's head...what a moment!

The baby's head came to the chin and stopped. I knew we were in trouble when the midwife told me to get on my hands and knees and push. I pushed, she pulled and then had me flip over again. suddenly, the baby was out almost all at once. I sat up, and realized that 1) the baby (we didn't know what sex she was) wasn't responsive, and 2) her cord had broken. I asked for hemostats and clamped both ends of the cord and began to assist in rescusitation. The baby's eyes were open and I could see that she "wasn't home". We used stimulation, suction and free oxygen and she began to come around. I watched her eyes light up as her soul caught up with her body...at the same time the midwife said "we have a heart beat, we're okay" and then she began to cry. The whole group of us (I had two friends, my hubby, plus the birth team) yelled with relief. If I live to be a million, I'll never forget it. Nobody had said what sex the baby was, so I looked and shouted it's a girl! her one minute apgar was a 1, her 3 minute was a 6 and her 5 minute was an 8...by 10 minutes, she was a 10.

The challenges weren't over yet. After 10 minutes or so, I felt a gush and believed that my placenta had let go. My midwife gave some gentle cord traction, and the weakened cord snapped (inside me). We knew that I could hemmorhage if we didn't get the placenta out. After a quick discussion, we manually removed the placenta...OUCH!







it was an odd shape and had an attached lobe...very unusual. After all was said and done, though, I had normal blood loss and the baby was fantastic. She nursed within 20 minutes of the birth and considering all the craziness, I was fine. It was a wild experience for me both as a first time mama and a midwife.

Rose has gained beautifully (she's now over 11 lbs) and life as a mama is pretty great (if somewhat sleep deprived.)

Thanks for reading this!
love,
Christina


----------



## marchmom19 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi! I gave birth on Jan 14th! I used variety of natural induction due to high blood pressure. It worked! Baby came two weeks early of due date. Not sure what triggered it.

I did acupuncture, homeopathic remedies, sex, moved furnitures.









I had a wonderful waterbirth too!! I am so happy I didnt need any induction and that I was able to have my dream of waterbirth. So nice to give birth in a Germany hospital and yet feel like its a natural birth!! No intervention due to my diabetes. yay!

DS is so cute. My DD looks so big now compared to her lil brother.









I am home after 4 days. We had a rocky start to nursing as ds is not a strong latcher.

Will write more later.

Glad to be home though.

stephanie


----------



## zombiemommie (Dec 6, 2001)

CONGRATULATIONS STEPHANIE !!! THAT IS AWESOME !! I am so glad that things went well I was starting to get worried - they were putting SO much pressure on you in the end.

And congratulations on a little BOY !! Woo ! Delfina is a big sister !!

Please post your birth story soon









((hugs))


----------



## Jillby (Mar 5, 2002)

I had my third child on december 10! a sweet girl named Quinn. This was my first homebirth and I would not have done it any other way! My midwife said it was one of the most serene births she has ever seen. I felt that way too. almost like it was just me and the baby in the room.
hardly any pushing and she practically came out in her sac.I got to lift her out of me which was neat! she never cried and nursed right away! she has not stopped nursing actually and weighs in at about 13 pounds! compared to 7 pounds 8 oz. at birth.a little chubette!
Just wanted to add my birth!

Jill


----------



## Rachelsmom (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi...I gave birth to my 2nd child on Feb 6th, 2003. She weighed 8 lbs 8 oz and was 20in long. Her name is Elisabeth Renee and this was a VBAC!! I can't believe I did it. It was a hospital birth with a CNM. I pushed kneeling on the bed and leaning over the inclined back of the bed. My midwife was awesome!! I did have pain meds but for only a few hours...went through transition and pushing with nothing. I love this birth.


----------



## elaine (Oct 1, 2002)

sorry so long..

how Jasper came into the world...
Friday February 7, 2003
41 weeks 4 days pregnant
That morning, my direct entry midwife, Rolla, visited me. Everything checked out fine. That afternoon, I went in to the Health Partners clinc where I was getting back-up prenatal care. There, the ultrasound didn't show enough amniotic fluid. But the non-stress test showed the baby doing fine. The Medwife consulted with a doctor and they decided that I should go directly to the hospital and get induced. I was started crying right when the Medwife told me. Do not pack bags, do not pass go, do not eat dinner, do not collect $200. At this point it was 5 pm. The office was quickly emptying and it was clear that I couldn't demand a repeat ultrasound. I called Rolla. She said it was probably okay for me to not go right to the hospital. Got home and Brenna, my doula in training, was there waiting for me. and dinner was just about on the table. I knew the hospital was expecting me so I called to tell them I wasn't coming. An OB called back and explained to me what low fluid meant. That the placenta was aging and not working as well. I understood, I just thought they were wrong. I had talked to Kira, my midwives assistant, and she had explained it to me too. So I told the OB that I decided to stay at home that night and that I would come to the hospital the next day, bags packed ready to be admitted, for another ultrasound and NST. In the meantime I drank lots of water..

Saturday February 8
The next morning Rolla took me to the hospital. Checked in at the maternal assesment center. They gave me u/s and NST and every thing looked fine. Total fluid amounts added up to 8.75 cms as opposed to the 1.75 cms the day before. I was convinced that the u/s tech on Friday was just wrong. Medwife came in and consulted with us. She recommended stripping membranes so we did, and she said that if I didn't go into labor by 8 am the next morning that I should come into the hospital to be induced. I was 2 cm dialated and 70% effaced, my cervix very soft. They sent me home.
I go home about noon to hang out with Brenna and start taking a homeopathic that Rolla recommended, blue cohosh, every 2 hours. By 5 pm I was having regular contractions 5 minutes apart. By midnight I had to stand up and rock during contrax leaning on something, 5 minutes apart and 30 secs long or so getting progressively stronger.

Sunday February 9
41 wks 6 days
About 2 am I try to go to sleep, but laying down the contractions hurt a LOT. I decided it was time to fill up the birthing tub, what better time than 3 am. That went well, only taking about 2 hours. At 5 am I called Rolla, as I was starting to get tired and a little scared, laboring alone and all. She was reassuring and told me to call my doulas. She asked me to try to check my dilation. I didn't have any success as I had never tried before, but I did end up with a handful of mucous plug. The rest of it came out going to the bathroom later. 7 am I called Kira (I really wanted to let her sleep). She came over and she was just want I needed. Someone to hug/squeeze/hang on during contractions, someone to cheer me on and tell me how beautiful I was. and to rub my back. That was the best. Called Brenna about 9am cause I wanted the Co-op to be open so she could get me apples and graham crackers on her way over. Shortly after she came I decided to start laboring in the tub. It was reallly nice in there! But my contrax started slowing. I was trying to rest as much as possible. It was interrupted by a Medwife calling and telling me how badly she wanted me to come into the hospital, because of the low water and GBS+(they wanted me on antibiotics). They told me to come in when my contrax were 3 min apart and 45 sec to 1 min long. I got really upset, but did decide that I wanted to stay home. I was afraid of the hospital. And there was yet no absolute reason to go.

About noon we decided to have Rolla come out. Kira was unsure about the fetal heart tones she had been hearing. It seemed that maybe the baby's heartrate wasn't coming back up as fast as it should after a contaction. I was out of the tub, eating ravioli when Rolla arrived. She had me check myself. I tried my best and guessed 3 cm. She checked the heart tones after a contrax. It wasn't coming back up. She looked me right in the eye and said, "we have to go to the hospital." I didn't question Rolla as I have the utmost trust and respect for her. So we went.

When we got there about 2:30pm the fetal monitor showed a strong 140 heart rate. Probably related to the adrenalin pumping through my body. I was 3cm dilated. They put an oxygen mask on me, started an IV and the antibiotics, and discussed if they should break my waters and start an amnio infusion. I couldn't believe this was happening to me. But I didn't have a choice. Brenna told me later that at one point I said,"it's not my body anymore." The heart tones continued to dip. I kept wanting to remove the oxygen mask. My awarness consisted of the sound of the heartbeat and letting everyone know when a contraction was coming so they would press on my back. They decided to break the water. A small trickle, but no green color, that was good. They put the amnioinfusion in place and started pumping in saline. There went my chance of getting to go potty anymore. Someone decided we needed an internal fetal monitor to more properly asses the stress level of the baby. I was told later that they tried three times to get it in with three different electrodes. All I remember is lots of hands in my vagina, and on the last try the baby jumped against the left side of my uterus. I was near tears, I yelled, "the baby wants out, NOW!" and moaned through another contraction. And what I remember now is hearing the heart tones on the monitor slow down and there was one of those silences that seems to last an eternity and everyone was starting at me or the monitor. And then I heard the heart again and a male voice that ordered, "get her prep'd for a c-section STAT!" Next thing I knew I was being wheeled down the hall to an operating room. Kira said she was going to try to get into scrubs in time to be in there, but I was going to be knocked out anyway..so It didn't really matter that she didn't make it. All I remember of the OR was this asian woman holding a mask thingy a little above my face as they strapped me down. "Just relax" she kept repeating in her funny accent. and a swarm of people were prepping nervously and rapidly and the anaesthesiologist told me to think of a happy place and I was out.

At 5:23pm, 13 minutes after being wheeled to the OR, Jasper was born. 9 lbs 4.4 oz 22" long 14.5" head His APGAR at 1 min was an 8. There was meconium that looked like it had just been passed. They forgot to save my placenta, even though Rolla had asked for it.
About 7pm, I awoke to have an alert baby boy placed on my chest. He was perfect. Kira and Rolla helped me get him latched on to nurse. We had made it.

My recovery has been quite fast. I was allowed to have my IV and catheter removed by noon the next day, and showered. By evening I was allowed to go potty by myself. I spent 4 days in the hospital, and enjoyed having the nurses to wait on me and deal with the tarry diapers. Jasper hasn't seemed to be any less attached to me because he spent the first few nights in the nursery (being on morphine and then Percoset, I didn't want to co-sleep), and we nursed on demand. My milk didn't come in until his 4th day, and I didn't resist the night nurse who wanted us to supplement. But by the third supplemented feeding (I used an eyedropper) he started spitting it out. And the nurse in the morning told me to stop supplementing if I hadn't already.

I had the perfect pregnancy, until the end. My biggest complaint had been sciatica that kept me from working (oh, darn!). Why the little one didn't want to come out is a mystery. An emergency c-section is sure the opposite of the home water birth that I wanted. Rolla said she doesn't think he would have survived a vaginal birth, even if we had induced on friday.
But I do try to look at it as a gentle birth. And that was my goal.


----------



## JenniferC (Dec 5, 2002)

YAY! Our baby is here! After 26 hours all together of labour (which was all in the back!) our baby arrived at home in the water tub! My husband was super wonderful, couldn't have done it without him! (And our midwife was great too!) We had many hours of putzy latent labour with irregular contractions from 5 - 30 minutes apart with a break of 1.5 hours with nothing happening, and then after taking our second bath of the day moved into progressive labour. Active labour lasted 4.5 hours all together, the pushing stage 45 minutes. YAY! Birth story to follow when I get more time at the computer!

She was born Thursday, April 10th at 11:40 p.m., weighing 8 lbs. 6 oz, 21.25 inches long.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

Sylvia Ingrid was born on April 13 at 6 PM. 10lbs 13 oz.
My big beautiful girl is doing great and nursing like a champ!


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

Our darling daughter was born into her dad's hands in a pool in our livingroom June 8, 2003 at 1:55pm. She weighed 8 lbs. 8 oz. and measured 20 3/4 inches long. I labored for 4 hrs. altogether and everything went beautifully. I willl expand more on her birth in the birth stories section after we have had some time to get to know each other more! We are busy nursing & cooing and delighting. CONGRATS to all the new moms here! This is such a great time right now!!










































:bf


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

posted on the August 2003 thread, but we had a successful vbac after 2 cesarean births - in the hospital - on july 24, 2003

It was so the fastest labor! i was 37wks 6days and had been having what I thought were just more sporadic braxton hicks the last few days. not increasing in frequency, not increasing in intensity.
I took Zoey and Ashley to playgroup and ate cupcakes that my friend made for my bday (its this sunday). Then home for the afternoon - nothing too exciting. We ate a nice dinner and went for a swim and around 8:15 I laid down in bed to do a hypnobirthing relaxation tape. Suddenly i felt this popping feeling and rolled out of the bed just as i started to gush. 8:40pm - my water broke.

I figured we had plenty of time since my water broke but no real contractions so we puttered around for a bit packign the bag, getting stuff into coolers etc. i jumped on line to let folks know what was happening and to email Darshani who was going to be our labor support person. Everyone pretty much agreed it was early on - i should take a shower, listen to more hypnobirthing, try to rest.

Well, i tried, but my body had other ideas. I started contracting harder and faster. I called Darshani at 10 and since I coudln't talk thru contractions and they were coming 4-5 minutes apart she decided she was on the way. by the time she arrived at 11pm the shower didn't work,the hypnobirthing tapes had been tossed and i was being extremely vocal about the intensity of contrax and how much they SUCKED. After i had 3 contrax 2-3 minutes apart lasting 55-60seconds and me telling her "i think i might get an epidural after all." we all decided it was time to go to the hospital.

Drove down with feirce contractions - scared the bejeebers out of Zoey a few times. Of course the exit ramp to the hospital was blocked off for construction - lol - kinda freaked tom out but luckily the next exit was open so we got there by 11:20. The nurse checked me and i was dialated to 4 - 5 if she stretched me. I almost died - I told them "hell with it, they're too close together. too strong and i'm ONLY AT 4-5??? . get me an epidural".

About 15-20 minutes went by - contrax so hard and fast i couldn't
walk , squat , move - i just was hanging onto the bed rail for dear life and breathign heeeeeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeee hooooooooooooooo and low moans. i did cuss a few times too telling them it had to stop. i prolly screamed a few times too. my support team was amazing tho. (darshani says i didn't scream. lol. i do'nt believe her. i think i remember screaming once or twice)

Finally the anesthesiologist showed up but it was too late, and i was telling them i needed to push. I was shaking and i remember Darshani telling me i was in transition - he was almost here. The nurse checked me and i was at 8-9 with a bit of a "lip". She told me she was going to push the lip aside and have me do a push. I pushed thru the lip to 10 and moved him down (she said afterwards) 2" or so and she said 'ok stop... i feel his noggin. we need to get the midwife " I looked up at Tom and told him 'go get Chelsey. now'. He looked at me like i was nuts and i reminded
him "i promised her she'd not miss it. please go". he got her into the room while my folks stayed with Zoey.

They were telling me to breathe down or pant and wait cuz midwife wasn't in the door and needed gloves, but i told them "theres no stopping him!!" Told the midwife 'he's coming on the next push". Darshani says it was only one big push, but i think it was really 3 pushes and he was out.
First push his head was halfway out, second push his head was all the way out and third push he was all the way out. He was born at 12:54pm - 4 1/2 hours after labor started.

The midwife put him on my chest and they wiped him down. After the cord stopped pulsing, big sister Chelsey cut it - a big moment for her. He honestly looked like a truck hit him. lol He was purple as hell and his eyes swollen and bugged out and bloodshot.
But still so cute. lol. His apgars were 8 and 9 even with the trauma of such a quick birth. He nursed immediately and got pink right away. They totally respected all our wishes. No hep b, no bath, no taking him to the nursery... they left us alone. it was wonderful.

After everyone held him and we took a zillion pics i sent everyone home and he and I cuddled, nursed and slept for a few hours. i have to say that after cesarean births the recovery was CAKE. i'm walking, eating, talking playing - the uterine contrax/cramps are sometimes pretty heavy, but i can cope. lol.

i'm home 12 hours later (just had to wait for the ped) and am having some lunch while he rests. Chelsey is still calling everyone and tom ran out for motrin. lol

its all good. I had a really wonderful vbac experience. Only thing that could've been better was if it had been just a little slower. lol.

So.... the details....

his name is Roman Thomas Silvestro. We're calling him Romy
and he weighed in at 7lbs 2.2oz and was 19 1/2" long

http://members.iwahm.com/chelsey/romanintiedye.jpg


----------



## hmg7500 (Jul 20, 2002)

Ransom Walker and Avery Tindall were born July 22, after a 4 1/2 hour labor (my first was over 27 hours, so I have to brag about this one!) and vaginal delivery. Ransom was born at 7:24 pm, weighing in at 5 lb, 5 oz and 19 inches long, while his baby sister was born at 7:32 pm, weighing 5 lb, 4 oz and 19 1/2 inches long.


----------



## ecomommy (Oct 29, 2002)

Our sweet baby is here! I'm a daily lurker on the board and occasional poster. Hollis Auden was born on August 12, 2003 at 2:31 am, about 10 days before our guess date.

Contractions started Monday afternoon after nursing DD down for a nap and afternoon rumba with DH. But since this had happened twice before I didn't think much of it. About 7 I started having bloody show and called my doula to let her know that something might be up but the contractions weren't regular yet. Around 9:30 (and nursing DD down to sleep) the contractions became regular and more painful though still tolerable. Cyndi, my doula, came over around 11 and I was surprised to find that I was 5-6 cm so we let the midwife know that we would soon be on our way to the hospital. Labor had been very painful by this point with DD so I was so surprised that I was so relaxed and carrying on conversations between contractions. We left for the hospital around 12:30 after my parents arrived to stay with DD. After a few minutes of monitoring, myself, DH, Cyndi and the midwife went for a walk outside. It was so beautiful! A full moon, illuminating the clouds around it. The hospital is right across the street fromt he ocean so I could here the waves and see the moonlight on the water. We weren't out very long when I knew it was time to go back. Walking back was the hardest part. I knew I was in transition., Iwas shaking and wanted to cry but Cyndi really kept me focused during the contractions, although I had a hard time letting them go. Once we got back, my midwife wanted to check me. She said I was almost 9 with a lip and I wondered I was possibly going to make it. But with the next contraction I felt the urge to push. I hadn't felt that with DD becuase of the epidural and it was so strange. It was so overwhelming. A few pushes and about 10 minutes later he was born! Just one litte tear. It was so wonderful and peaceful.

I had been listening to the hypnobabies tapes and had planned to use them during labor when it got bad but I never felt like I got to that point. But I do think that they helped my mindset and let me open up with the contractions. I had a lot of fear from my first birth expereince--everything I had not wanted had happened--and I think that the tapes helped a lot.

Another amazing thing was that I had been visualizing the birth and almost everyhting happened exactly the way I visualized it. The only thing that was different is that it was shorter than I imagined! I thought he'd be born around 4-5 in the morning and he came at 2:30.

I am so happy and everything is going really well.

Ann
Mommy to Aine 3/5/01 and Hollis 8/12/03


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

Anja Hunter was born on 08/14/03 at 7:18 pm, weighing in at 8 pounds, one ounce.

She was born after 12 hours of labor, three attempts with a vacuum extractor, the east coast blackout and finally an emergency c-section.

We spent five days in the hospital because baby had jaundice and mommy had anemia.

She's loving her cloth diapers







and wowing everyone with her full head of hair.

So glad she's here!!!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Sebastian Ortiz was born on Sunday 8/24 -on my due date! He was 8lb and 10oz and 20,5 inch long!!! Here are the photos http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...embers=1tos...


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Josephine (Josie) Elisabeth is here!! She weighed 9# 5.5 oz & is 21" long. We barely made it to the hospital before she was born. We had to leave the car running out in front of the ER room. I think we were upstairs in the maternity ward 5 mins before she was born. She was born @ 1:40 am Sept 12. I am doing good and we are all tired and ready for a nap. We are home from the hosp already. Thankfully. Labor was just a little over 2 hrs.

Here is the birth story link:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=86767


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Worried about a scheduled induction, I finally went into labor on my own and Chloe Izabella came into the world at 12:32 pm on Monday, September 15th, 2003. She was 6 lbs. 11 oz. and 19 inches long! She is BEAUTIFUL!

Our birth story: http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=87381


----------



## TreeLove (Nov 20, 2001)

Our Sweet Addie arrived on Sept 13th. She weighed 7 lbs 8 oz and 19 1/2 inches. Birth story to be posted later.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Congrats Ladies!!

TreeLove..I love her name.

Tracey...I love Chloe too but dh would never go for it...lol


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Orion Matthew Hart arrived September 16th at 10:50am! Our homebirth didn't happen (pre-eclampsia) but it was still a good experience for being a highly managed stuck-in-bed hospital birth. Come see some photos if you'd like! www.mattandlisahart.com

The birth story will be coming shortly!


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

I came here to see if lisa_lynn delivered.....and low and behold you
posted right before me!








Looking forward to the birth story! congratulations


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

congrats mama's!!!~~~~~~~ stay happy and healthy.


----------



## mamarsupial (Mar 20, 2002)

FIONA EILEEN is here!
7:19am, Sept 29th
8 lbs, 14.5 oz; 20 1/4 inches
strawberry blonde hair...and might have brown eyes

birth story: http://mothering.com/discussions/sh...&threadid=89732

pictures: http://community.webshots.com/album/90681782HgVdyS

everything went wonderfully. completely natural, drug free birth. dh and doula were both amazing. i could not have done it without them!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Autumn....Congrats!! The pics are beautiful!! She looks like your dh I think...hehe


----------



## SueZVudu (Jul 6, 2002)

Isabella Marie is here!
Born October 10 at 12:55 pm (she's a Hunter's Moon baby!)
19 inches, 6 pounds 6 ounces
Black, slightly curly hair, dark blue eyes

Yes, she was small after all, but the induction went as smoothly as could be expected; we didn't even need Pitocin! I only had to push six or seven times, and there she was!

Pics: http://pics.bakankin.com


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Was born on November 26, 2003
11:45 am
She was 6 lbs 3 oz
and 18 1/2 in long.
She has a good amount of dark brown hair.
There a photo of her in the nov/dec link thats in my sig line.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

congrats on the cutie....hope everything went well and you're recovering.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

It's a girl!

Caroline Maeve was born yesterday, December 8th at
5:43pm and was 7lbs 9 oz and 20 in. long. We almost didn't make it
to the hospital, she was born less than 10 minutes after we got
there. We are home and doing well..looks like she'll be another
marathon nurser like her big brother!

I will post our birth story as soon as I get a chance...just think-
waters breaking in the car, 6 nurses getting me out of the car and
ripping my clothes off on the gurney while people looked on!
Caroline went from being mildly interested in being born, to not
being able to wait!









Ilaria


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

... is on our family website, here: http://wisemanfamily.us







Easier than typing it all out & pictures are included!

Born at home, unassisted... by a minute! The midwife arrived just after he was born


----------



## adrum1234 (Mar 1, 2003)

Cecilia Abigail was born at home on Dec 8, 2003 at 5:33 p.m.
10 lbs 6 oz 21 inches

She is healthy and happy!! And has the chubbies litte checks with lots of dark hair!!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

How about a couple of Christmas Eve babies?

Patrick Nicholas 4 lb. 7 oz. 17.5" 10:54 pm
Catherine Constance 4 lb. 8 oz. 17" 10:55 pm

Home with me today, on Day 4 of their tiny lives.

http://www.baylorhealth.com/webapps/...x?babyid=47251


----------



## FroNuff (Apr 3, 2003)

After many "issues", she's finally here.









Anneliese Nicole, born on 12/26/03 at 4:58pm.

9 lbs. 4 oz., 21 1/2 inches long.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Josiah Michael
12/29/03 11:27 pm.
8 lbs. 9 oz.

at the hospital after I wasn't believing I was in transition. Birth story to follow on that forum.


----------



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

Elias Aaron








Jan 8th, 2004
9 lbs 14 oz, 21 1/2"
born at home to the excitement of his two older sisters


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

I know this is bit late but my dear son was born at home with my dh and marvellous midwife there on the 29 November 2003 His name is Noah.

Congrats to all the mamas and their babies on this thread!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I know its a little late in coming but Bryce was born January 29 at 8:25am. He was a planned c/b. I planned it at 39 weeks so he was born just shy of 40 weeks. He was 8lbs 7.6oz and 20" His apgars were 9 and 9.

The delivery went great but he was in special care for 30 hours (after latching on and nursing for 35 minutes an hour after after birth...the little pig







) for poor O2 sat levels. But he is great now!!


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

Yekaterina (Katya) Betty was Born April 13, 2003.

6lbs, 12 oz 20 inches

Will amend with a pic link soon.


----------



## bullfrog (Feb 19, 2003)

Declan James was born on March 31st at 10:57AM. He was born at home in water - 10lbs. 14oz - 23 &3/4 long.
Can I brag? 7mins of pushing no tearing!
Not all was ideal - 2 full days of sputtering labor - so no sleep, then 13 hours of active labor, but only one hour of transition.
Whew!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Andrea was born at home on Wednesday June 2 at 1:40 p.m. 8 lbs, 9 oz, 21 inches long, 14.5 inch head and 15 inch shoulders. The whole thing took 14 hours, with 5 hours of pushing.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

YOWZA! 5 hours of pushing!

Congratulations and glad to hear she is finally here.


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

We had a baby girl on Sunday, July 11th. She still doesn't have a name, I'm waiting for dh to decide to help with that.

Anyway, labor was fast and furious, less than 4 hours from start to finish, 10 minutes of pushing. No tears or even skid marks to speak of. She was born at home, in our bathtub because there wasn't time to fill the birth tub. The midwives barely made it on time.

She weighed 8 lbs even. She has a lot of hair, and fuzzy ears, shoulders, and back. Her ears are pointed so she looks like a little forest creature, very cute.

Baby pictures


----------



## ladyluna (May 13, 2004)

I was blessed to attend the birth of Eleanor Paige, beautiful daughter of Indiegirl, born this morning at 1:28 am.

Jesse was such a superstar. She was inspiring. Her homebirth was attended by her dh, me, the greatest midwife ever and two awesome apprentices.

She will give more details as soon as she is up, I am sure.

Love to all, and may everyone's laboring go as smoothly!
Jenny


----------



## Gabesgrrrl (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagemama*
Born at home May 5th 4:53 am. He's my second, and weighed an astonishing 10lbs 2oz (I'm 5ft, 120lbs!) Labor started at 9am, got tough at 9 pm and I pushed for 3 hrs.... but no cut or tear!!!

YAHOOOOO! Just the birth I'd always dreamed of!

Jolene


Hi! I am new to the boards, due in July...I have had 2 children with midwives, but in hospitals. No meds, no anything....this bab will be my last, and so I'm aiming for the delivery of my dreams-a home birth! I just wanted to know if you have any tips on delivering in your home, and if you wouldn't mind sharing your experience, I'd appreciate it! Congrats on your "little" one! That's a BIG baby! Were your other babies that big?









Thanks!

Marcie


----------



## kater07 (Jan 6, 2002)

Lorelei Michelle
Jan. 30, 2005
UAHBAC
7#7oz
19 1/4 in.
3:00am


----------



## Bella'smamma (Jun 24, 2004)

Well... it was a girl!

Ava Juliet
born 3.01.05
7 lbs 7oz
20 1/2 in. long
6:55 pm
Beautiful Homebirth


----------



## jillene (Apr 8, 2005)

We're happy to announce that Ryan Cooper was born on May 11, 2005 at 8:45 pm via repeat cesarean... 4 weeks early due to toxemia. He weighed 6 lbs 6 oz and is 19" long. We're both home and doing great!


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

I've been away from the computer for a while, and wanted to post my birth announcement from way back in February!

Ingrid Solveig was born at home at 5:51pm on Feb 5, 2005. She weighed 8lbs 10 oz, and approx 19 in. She was a butterball from the start compared to her string bean big sister who was 7 lbs 14 oz and a 21 in back in 1999.

And to complete the circle of life, we had to put our first "baby" Kaya the Snuffer Dog to sleep 24 hours before. She was 10 1/2 yrs old, and been going downhill very quickly over two weeks. The last 2 days she sat at the door waiting to go outside (I think to die). I kept thinking I couldn't have my laying there uncomfortable and dying while I was trying to have a joyful birth. So I took care of her first. On the way home from the vet's office I started feeling a little strange. Woke up the next morning with contractions, and the rest will be written later!


----------



## Ivarson (Aug 28, 2002)

Had my son (Cole Stewart Ivarson) three weeks early on May 18th at 5:48pm. He weighed 6 lbs 13 oz and is 19 inches long. I pushed for 7 minutes after a few hours of hard Pitocin induced labor (I had planned for a birth center birth but had to go to the hospital since my water broke and I never went into labor). I had no drugs and it felt so powerful and wonderful even though it was very painful. He's doing great (but he's a night owl!) and I'm very sleepy but so in love!


----------



## mauiwith3 (Dec 1, 2004)

Congrat on your new little one.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Katelynn Valerie
Born into her Daddy's hands underwater at home on June 11, 2005 at 4:55pm
9lbs 4.5 oz
21.5 inches


----------



## lincolnsmom (Nov 6, 2003)

Henry Walker was born Sunday, June 19, 2005, at 10:50 pm in a beautiful **fast** home waterbirth. Go to www.flickr.com and search for henry to see the pictures.
He was only 4 lbs, 9.5 oz and 17.75 inches long. He's three and a half weeks early, too. Wish me luck in beefing my little peanut up so the lactation consultants and the doctors will stop worrying and threatening to hospitalize him!


----------



## Rachelsmom (Nov 20, 2001)

Sarah Nicole was born at home, in the bathroom, in her daddy's arms @ 2:12 am on her due date, June 20, 2005 after 42min of labor/delivery. She weighed 9 lbs 11 oz and 21 in long.


----------



## fluteloop (Jun 10, 2005)

*Ara Renee has arrived!*
Born on August 12 at 5:43. She weighed 7 pounds 5 ounces and was 20 inches long. Labor started around 3 AM, we arrived at the birth center around 1 PM, and we had her in our arms by 5:43 PM! It wasn't in the tub as I had hoped but thank goodness for the birthing stool! She is my first and I tore a little, only 2 stitches so I'm not complaining, she was worth it! I will post a birth story soon, we are still trying to the sleep deprivation issues.


----------



## Goldiemom (Jun 1, 2004)

Allissa Valentine was born on 08/22/05 @ 4:09pm. She weighed in at 6lbs 6oz, 19 1/2 inches long. We are so in love. She is a nursing champ.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Gavin William was born 8/27/05 at 2:56pm. He weighed 7lbs 8oz and was 20 inches long. It was a beautiful and fast birth. Another Sept baby born in Aug and another nursing champ!


----------



## tattooedjess (Mar 6, 2005)

Evangeline Mae Wilson was born September 29, 2005 at 6:14pm.
She weighed 7 pounds 6.8 ounces and was 19 inches long.

She is perfect.

Me & Evie


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Josiah David, Jr. was born on October 23rd at 8:37 pm. He was 7lbs, 8oz, 21 inches long. He is beautiful and perfect. Here's the story, if you're interested!


----------



## babacyd (Jul 1, 2005)

Our baby boy Caedyn was born on September 2nd 9 lbs and 2 ounces. It was a very short and intense birth at home.


----------



## kelly (Feb 2, 2002)

Alex Mackenzie and Elizabeth Ann were born September 19th. They were 19 1/2 inches and 18 3/4 inches, respectively, and both girls weighed 6 pounds 3 ounces!


----------



## bucaye (Apr 6, 2005)

*Robert Harrison
November 22, 2005
2:06 pm
6 lbs. 5 oz
19 1/2 inches
about 3 1/2 hour labor*


----------



## SweetThing25 (Sep 13, 2005)

Leo Robert
Born January 27th
1:49pm
6lbs 14oz.
19in long
I haven't been online for awhile. I was due to have my baby boy on Feb. 1st but I had him on Jan. 27th. My vwater had broke at 10p.m. on the 26th at home and I went to the hospital that night. They admitted me into the hosptial and my contractions were not coming the way they wanted them to so they put me on pitocion and made them come stronger and faster. When I was 7 to 8 cm dilate3d that is when they got my epideral in my back and when it came time to push is when the epideral kicked in. I had my son Leo Robert at 1:49pm on Friday the 27th of Jan. he weighed 6lbs and 14oz and was 19in long, He went to the doctor on Monday and he is now 7lbs and 5oz. and 20in long.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Benjamin Thomas
V(ictorius)BAC 2/26/06 10:17 am
7 lb. 10 oz. 19 3/4"


----------



## limace (Mar 4, 2006)

Else Delaney
3/8/06, 9:32 am
Great, very fast NCB!


----------



## hypnohobbit (Feb 16, 2006)

My baby girl was born at home March 16, 2006 at 8:36am! She is 8lbs. 12oz. and 21 1/4 inches long. And quite a beauty I might add, this little pisces swam right into my arms!!!


----------



## juliebuggie (Dec 31, 2004)

Congratulaions All


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Erica Grace was born on April 4.

8lbs, 10 ounces

20 3/4" long









Photos

http://static.flickr.com/38/123871838_527b322772_o.jpg

http://static.flickr.com/47/126670526_89061f5c61_o.jpg

http://static.flickr.com/36/125240418_45cbea96a4_o.jpg


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Chaya, Shira and Batya joined our family on April 18 at 11:27PM, 11:28 PM and 11:29 PM by a surprise c/s. (We were working towards early May.)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## MommyToBree (Jan 17, 2006)

Our baby girl, Brianna Neaveh was born on Sunday May 21st in the hospital. After 48 hours of labor and a completely natural delivery. Her weight, At supposedly 2 weeks late she was born at 5lb 15oz. 18 inches long. She is a beautiful little peanut.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

congratulations everyone on your births


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

our daughter Rain was born still on sept. 25, 2006 around 1:30 AM
she was 19 inches tall and 7 lbs 7 ozs
our labor was short but painful, as she had (unkown to us) dies the day before from a placental infection
i was 41 weeks and one day.


----------



## kelly (Feb 2, 2002)

I am so sorry for your terrible loss.

Kelly


----------



## anj119 (Sep 19, 2002)

is anyone using this thread anymore?

well, i am

our daughter, Lilly, was born yesterday at 6 or so in the morning. I'm still fuzzy on the time lol
she is sleepy so is mom
this was my hardest labor ever. third one was not a charm except for this beautiful baby girl here...... so worth it.
7lbs 13 oz 20.5 inches long.
her head was a little bashed up but its evening out now.
just wanted to let someone know...

so happy today,
-anj119


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats anj119 to you and your Lilly!

I don't know where everyone went for this thread either.


----------



## kamacat (Feb 8, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

Loch Ian Maddocks Rhody
Born at 37 weeks via c-section on 2/14/07 at 11:15am
6lbs 7oz
currently still in the NICU but doing very well. Hopfully will come home soon.


----------



## laehmichal (Oct 13, 2005)

Our Ava Regina arrived 7/29 at 2:34pm. She came like a whirlwind, and was 6 lbs 19". Only 2 days before her due date, and we had a real 'homebirth in the hospital' experience. Honestly, I was only there for 1/2 an hour before she was born, so what else could there be? It was amazing! Thanks for all the support along the way.


----------



## katbomumof3 (Sep 16, 2007)

finally had my boy!
he was born on friday nite at 1137 - and weighed 9'2 - my biggest baby yet
we're just working on getting breastfeeding going...
sooo happy to have a family of five now!


----------



## loveandmore (Oct 24, 2008)

Isabelle Daisy was born at home on July 18th at 12.


----------



## loveandmore (Oct 24, 2008)

I have had my babie! I had a big spike in my BP and it all ended in a C section and a wonderful little girl.


----------

